# We gotz some Zaccie & Zoeys--sanks for da wecomendtion Kwisti!



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Finally got around to ordering some Zac & Zoey hoodies for the kids. I looked around a bit because I wanted different colors for a cheaper price & the one posted on the other thread that had more colors were out of a lot of sizes. ANYWAY, I found this site that has super prices, lots (and LOTS) of choices on hoddies, sweaters, etc for a VERY good price! I hope it's ok to post the link... They also are super quick in shipping. It cost about $55 including shipping for six hoodies. I ordered on Monday, they shipped Tuesday & we got them today (Friday). We've not gotten Zac & Zoey items before but I loved how they were neatly packaged with hangers & all sealed individually. Very nice.  I also could have saved a bit more money if I'd paid attention to the coupon code on the side of the website. :roll: So if anyone happens to order don't forget the coupon code! Anyway, just thought I'd share the info & some piccies!

Welcome to petsgohere.com - Pet Clothes, Frontline Plus, Flea Medications - Pet Supplies Store


**don't mind the tags--I was too excited to take them off before trying them on. LOL



I weally don't wike wearing sings but I guess dis will keeps me warm...Iz wearin' da size Small.










Wheely mum? Dis is widiculous!!










Ottay, doos purple look awight wiff my eyes?










Iz wearin a size Small too...










Dis not so bad I don't sink!










Ottay, I wied! What is see doowin to me!?










Whats happenin to my my eyeballz!?










I isnint movin mum...you yucky I eben yookin at you! (I iz wearin a size XS btw)










Pwease help?










Gagme mum...you iz so annoyin!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I iz smexy & you all know it! :coolwink: (for you impermation Iz wearin a size Small--it's berry baggy but da XS woods been too tight por my musculine bodies!)










I too smexy for dis hoodie...too smexy for dis hoodie...










...so smexy my ears POP outz!










Mum, dis paper sing is tuck to me & I can't walk! (size XS)










Noooooooo you cant dowit!










Sumbodies pwease call da aminal pwotective sewvices. Dis just isn't OK!










You want me to wear dis sing? But it's ugly pink colors--I don't yike pink! (sizes XS)










What? I yied! I DO yike pink!! I pwomise!!










Ottay I swear I luff pink! Just dont put dat heafy hood up again ottay?











We eben be goods for group shot. We wainbow hoodies Chi's! BOL :hello1:


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG...that group shot is BEAUTIFUL!!! I can't get Chico, one CHI, to sit still........ let alone 6!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Wonderful fashion show!  Couldn't be cuter!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Omg that last shot!! If a rep from Zac and Zoey see it, they will be paying you to use it for an ad campaign! What an amazing shot, Heather! How do you do that with the posing?? It's amazing to me. :lol: As for the hoodies, they all look sooo adorable in them. I love that royal blue color on Maxie. Love that first shot of Matilda, she looks all innocent and sheepish and that lime green is perfect on smexy Marley.  I love how you got a different color for each of them!

I love your crew so much, thank you for sharing the pics! They're are all ready for Winter now, yay!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

jan896 said:


> OMG...that group shot is BEAUTIFUL!!! I can't get Chico, one CHI, to sit still........ let alone 6!!!!!!!!!!!


I know really!! My thought as well! :lol:


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry, I'm coming to Maine to get Mari 

They are SO cute! I can't believe they sit nice for pics :coolwink:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

jan896 said:


> OMG...that group shot is BEAUTIFUL!!! I can't get Chico, one CHI, to sit still........ let alone 6!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks. :lol: They were super well behaved for pics today--must be because the hoodies mellowed them out a bit? LOL 



AC/DC Fan said:


> Wonderful fashion show!  Couldn't be cuter!


Thanks! 



foggy said:


> Omg that last shot!! If a rep from Zac and Zoey see it, they will be paying you to use it for an ad campaign! What an amazing shot, Heather! How do you do that with the posing?? It's amazing to me. :lol: As for the hoodies, they all look sooo adorable in them. I love that royal blue color on Maxie. Love that first shot of Matilda, she looks all innocent and sheepish and that lime green is perfect on smexy Marley.  I love how you got a different color for each of them!
> 
> I love your crew so much, thank you for sharing the pics! They're are all ready for Winter now, yay!


Yah! They can pay me all they want! hahaha  But thank you. They pretty much stay where I put them. I did have to keep putting Maxies leg over Milo a few times before he realized I wanted him to stay & Mari got a bit lazy & laid down but that's just being nit picky. :roll: But they're pretty cooperative usually. The hardest part is getting them to all look at me at the same time. Usually Marley either has his eyes button shut or is rubber necking everywhere. LOL Oh & yeah...I could never justify buying multiple tops of the same color/style so they all have to be different. haha




LDMomma said:


> Sorry, I'm coming to Maine to get Mari
> 
> They are SO cute! I can't believe they sit nice for pics :coolwink:



Nooooooooo you can't take my Mary-bell!  Maybe you can just borrow her. hehe Thanks btw!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow the hoodies are so comfy looking
and colorful!! You chis are dolls!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

MChis said:


> Oh & yeah...I could never justify buying multiple tops of the same color/style so they all have to be different. haha


I know exactly what you mean. :lol: What's making me laugh is how when you put a hoodie on a pup, without fail, they do that little duck down thing. All of your little ones are doing it. hee hee.



LDMomma said:


> Sorry, I'm coming to Maine to get Mari


I'll join you on the trip, I want Marley and Maxie.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I love the look on their face...LOL...too cute....I love the group shot!!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awwww your pups are all just so darn cute!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Wow the hoodies are so comfy looking
> and colorful!! You chis are dolls!!


Aw, thanks. :love5:




foggy said:


> I know exactly what you mean. :lol: What's making me laugh is how when you put a hoodie on a pup, without fail, they do that little duck down thing. All of your little ones are doing it. hee hee.


I know...well you know they DO weigh a ton! :roll: haha Some were even trying to back out of the hoodie even before I put the hood on!??? I mean, it's not like they haven't worn tops before...we have tons of stuff for them & they've been wearing sweaters because it's getting cool her. Maybe because the smalls were so baggy for the bigger ones? I dunno but it was funny to watch. 




N*T*M*4U said:


> I love the look on their face...LOL...too cute....I love the group shot!!


Thanks Moni! They were quite the drama queens this afternoon. Usually they don't care if they're wearing clothes (except Matilda who would prefer not to be wearing anything) but they all were acting as if I was trying to get them to pose nekked in front of a crowd or something?! LOL


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

MakNLFi said:


> Awwww your pups are all just so darn cute!



Thanks Lisa! :daisy:


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

OMG LOVE the pictures, I just LOVE Milo his eyes just BEG for you to notice him. I LOVE the group shot, awesome picture....you should sell it to Zack & Zoey's ;-)


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Fabulous group shot! I love the hoodies. Gorgeous chis, every one of them just gorgeous!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Beautiful, simply beautiful. They all are soexpressive. Love it.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok that is just NOT fair. If I want a group shot of my three, I have to wait until they are asleep, and usually there needs to be a good sun spot too to get them all snuggled up together. That group picture is RIDICULOUS. Those are not real dogs!!!!!!!

I love the lime green, but they all look SO cute


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Heather they look great!! You can boil Marley's and it'll shrink, and hot dry it  They seriously look wonderful. I love the hoodies and I love that they are more washable than sweaters. I think they look gangster hahaha, like the hamster commercial for kias.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww Milo is so cute in these pics. His eyes look huge. 

There all looking great actually. I really must start practicing with my camera. I tried yesterday but darcy just was having none of it lol 

Love them all Heather. They look great x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh I'm starting to dislike you lol I wish you could take pics of my girls for me you're super talented!!! I'd watermark the group shot and send it off!!!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Amazing


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Heather that group shot is amazing. You really should think about sending it to Zaccie & Zoeys. I am sure they would be as impressed as all of us are!
I LOVE your family!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Heather...your pictures crack me up! Matilda looks great in the purple...that's the one I got for Addy  Milo is hilarous! He also looks great in the red. I bought Mia and Bailey size small and felt they were a little big...hoping they will shrink...the xs I know would be too small.

Marley just looks stunned! So cute...all of them. Great job on colors. The group shot is B E A U T I F U L. You need to come to Florida and take pictures for me


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

That group shot is beautiful, it would make a great xmas card. They are lovely such expressive faces.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

LOve the group shot.I love you gang they all are so cute thanks for posting.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

That group shot is amazing heather. I seriously am considering that for my desktop wallpaper. Right now it's damon from vampire diaries.. lol :love1:
Seriously it is frame worthy, you are a fantabulous photographer. I bow at your feet. :notworthy: and the hoodies are darling on them.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Seriously that picture should be on a calendar. Or maybe as an advertisement for the cute hoodies!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Heather--you have a way with CHI-photography ! wow, what adorable pictures .


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

You take some amazing pictures! Of course, your chis are all darling! Love the captions too!!!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh my!!!!!!!! They are just TOOOO CUTE!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

they are so cute! I especially like the red one!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

The last pic is AMAZING i would frame that one  , i love how you have Marley and Milo at the front with their floppy ears  , it really sets the pic off


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

I love your pictures, they are great love the clothes. Our local bargain shop is selling Zack & Zoey green argyl jumpers for £1.99 in extra small only. I have just seen people selling them on ebay for up to £5.99 plus postage...what a cheek. They are lovely jumpers I wish I could get different colours etc but they only have the green. They have the hole in them for the harness lead and everything.

Joy xx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> OMG LOVE the pictures, I just LOVE Milo his eyes just BEG for you to notice him. I LOVE the group shot, awesome picture....you should sell it to Zack & Zoey's


Thanks--and I wish I could "sell" it to them. LOL Milo so looks like he's wearing black eye liner all the time... hahahaha




Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Fabulous group shot! I love the hoodies. Gorgeous chis, every one of them just gorgeous!!


Thanks! :love5:




QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Beautiful, simply beautiful. They all are soexpressive. Love it.


Thanks for your kind words!




Reese and Miley said:


> Ok that is just NOT fair. If I want a group shot of my three, I have to wait until they are asleep, and usually there needs to be a good sun spot too to get them all snuggled up together. That group picture is RIDICULOUS. Those are not real dogs!!!!!!!
> 
> I love the lime green, but they all look SO cute


hahaha, nope they're really robotic pups. Really! hehe




flippedstars said:


> Heather they look great!! You can boil Marley's and it'll shrink, and hot dry it They seriously look wonderful. I love the hoodies and I love that they are more washable than sweaters. I think they look gangster hahaha, like the hamster commercial for kias.


Ooo, thanks for the tip about boiling Marleys! I was going to ask how you went about shrinking them. I'll definitely do that!




rache said:


> Awwww Milo is so cute in these pics. His eyes look huge.
> 
> There all looking great actually. I really must start practicing with my camera. I tried yesterday but darcy just was having none of it lol
> 
> Love them all Heather. They look great x


Thanks! Aww, naughty Darcy not letting you practice! You better get someone to cooperate so we can see some more pics! 




Daisydoo said:


> Oh I'm starting to dislike you lol I wish you could take pics of my girls for me you're super talented!!! I'd watermark the group shot and send it off!!!


Waaa, you're only mad I can't come there & do photos of your girls. haha  But I would LOVE to--it would be so much fun! I dunno, I'm not one to send my photos off in hopes of anyone paying me money to use them. Very tempting thought though!




Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> Amazing


Thanks!




pam6400 said:


> Heather that group shot is amazing. You really should think about sending it to Zaccie & Zoeys. I am sure they would be as impressed as all of us are!
> I LOVE your family!!!!!!!!


Thanks for your super kind words!




2Cheese said:


> Heather...your pictures crack me up! Matilda looks great in the purple...that's the one I got for Addy Milo is hilarous! He also looks great in the red. I bought Mia and Bailey size small and felt they were a little big...hoping they will shrink...the xs I know would be too small.
> 
> Marley just looks stunned! So cute...all of them. Great job on colors. The group shot is B E A U T I F U L. You need to come to Florida and take pictures for me


Yes I would LOVE to come down there & do pics! Good grief...I would SO love to. We just need to have a big Chi convention & us photo ladies will have to go nuts taking photos of everyones gorgeous Chi's. hehe




Tanna said:


> That group shot is beautiful, it would make a great xmas card. They are lovely such expressive faces.


Hmmm, great idea! I do need to start thinking Christmas cards. The Chi's did send some out last year so we'll just have to get planning that. Thanks for the idea!




FBRaRrN said:


> LOve the group shot.I love you gang they all are so cute thanks for posting.


Thank you!!




cherper said:


> That group shot is amazing heather. I seriously am considering that for my desktop wallpaper. Right now it's damon from vampire diaries.. lol
> Seriously it is frame worthy, you are a fantabulous photographer. I bow at your feet. and the hoodies are darling on them.


Have at it if you would like to use it for desktop wall paper! hehe I may change mine as a matter of fact since it's still a group pic of my Chi's & daughters before we got Maya. 




Brodysmom said:


> Seriously that picture should be on a calendar. Or maybe as an advertisement for the cute hoodies!!


I wish Tracy! I'd love to see my crew in a Zac & Zoeys add. haha




rubia said:


> Heather--you have a way with CHI-photography ! wow, what adorable pictures .


Thanks so much for your kind words!!




Pookypeds said:


> You take some amazing pictures! Of course, your chis are all darling! Love the captions too!!!


Thank you!




Audreybabypup said:


> Oh my!!!!!!!! They are just TOOOO CUTE!


Thanks!




angel-baby said:


> they are so cute! I especially like the red one!


Aw, thanks. I think the green one is my fav but I think I like them as a whole best if that makes sense? haha




sugarbaby said:


> The last pic is AMAZING i would frame that one  , i love how you have Marley and Milo at the front with their floppy ears  , it really sets the pic off


haha, yeah my floppy eared boys. I think we'll definitely be getting a bigger print of this!




Neve38 said:


> I love your pictures, they are great love the clothes. Our local bargain shop is selling Zack & Zoey green argyl jumpers for £1.99 in extra small only. I have just seen people selling them on ebay for up to £5.99 plus postage...what a cheek. They are lovely jumpers I wish I could get different colours etc but they only have the green. They have the hole in them for the harness lead and everything.
> 
> Joy xx


Joy...you have some really great deals!! We got six hoodies (including shipping) for £35.1034 (had to use a conversion there haha). This was one of the best deals I could find here! You're definitely lucky!! And yes, they are great quality with the holes for the harness & everything. Love them!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG they are adorable in their hoodies! The group shot is just amazing they look so perfect! Cute and great job!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

OMG your group shot... What is your secret? Are they just THAT well behaved?


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

STUNNING group shot! You should definately send it to zack and zoey!


----------



## charm chi baby (May 26, 2010)

You have got the cutest kids ever! The hoodies look sooo adorable on them  Ryder got jealous looking at the pups pictures I think he wants one too


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Omg this is so adorable Thank you for the pics they are so good


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh Heather these pics are amazing!!
Your gang is so cute in their new hoodies.
I agree you should send that last pic to Zac and zoeys, i really think they would love it!!

I so wish you lived near me, and could take pics of my 3, although am sure Dillon would give you a run for your money in the sitting still department. lol.
Your pups are so well behaved and patient, love them all!! xx


----------

